# Bergmolche, bleiben sie?



## Ghul-Ash (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eine kleine Frage bezüglich Bergmolche... Bis jetzt konnte ich noch keine richtige Antwort auf meine Frage finden. Hier die Geschichte:

Mein Onkel hat einen Strebergarten und einen 15 Liter Eimer mit Wasser voll und vielen steinen drumherum... Dieser Bereich sollte sein Teich sein 

Da der Garten aber verkauft werden soll, muss der kleine Teich auch weg und in dem Teich waren sagenhaft 9 Männchen und 12 Weibchen (Bergmolche).

Diese __ Molche hat er nun zu uns gebracht in unseren relativ großen Teich, der sogar immoment vergrößert wird und ein Moorbeet kriegt (Bin Karnivoren Fan ).

Meine Frage ist aber nun, ob die Molche nun wirklich in dem Teich hier bleiben? Wir haben viele Fische aber auch recht gute Rückzugsmöglichkeiten für die Molche in Forum eines Art Pflanzenbereichs...

Was sagt ihr, werden die Molche weglaufen?


Greez,
Marco


----------



## Christine (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bergmolche, bleiben sie?*

Hallo Marco,

und :Willkommen2 bei uns.

Erwachsene __ Molche verlassen nach der Balz, meist zwischen Juni und Juli, das Wasser. Sind aber trotzdem in der Nähe des Teiches. Aber auf jeden Fall solltest Du auch die Pflanzen retten, denn dort sind wahrscheinlich schon Molcheier angeklebt. Du solltest diese aber vor Deinen Fischen geschützt unterbringen, sonst wird es nichts mit dem Molchnachwuchs....


----------



## Ghul-Ash (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bergmolche, bleiben sie?*

Hallo Christine,
An die Pflanzen wurde sogar schon gedacht und die einzige Pflanze die in dem Teich war, ist nun auch bei uns 

Außerdem haben wir ein Weibchen entdeckt, welches einen relativ dicken Bauch hatte, wird wohl noch Eier legen 

Ich werde morgen villt mal Fotos machen 


Wäre es vielleicht empfehlenswert, wenn ich in mein Moorbneet noch einen kleinen Eimer reinmache mit Wasser wo sich die __ Molche dann auch noch in Ruhe zurückziehen können?

Greez,
marco


----------



## Christine (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bergmolche, bleiben sie?*

Hallo Marco,

das ist eine gute Idee. Außerdem sieht es gut aus. Da könnte dann ja auch die Pflanze rein...


----------



## Ghul-Ash (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bergmolche, bleiben sie?*

Hi,
wenn dann kommt da ne Utricularia rein, was den Molchen aber auch gefallen sollte. habe gelesen, dass sie ihre Eier zwischen der Pflanze postieren... Aber irgendwie wiederspricht sich das dann ja odeR? Die Utricularia zieht doch dann evtl. die kleinen __ Molche in sich reiN?



Nunja, ich habe heute schon 2 mal geguckt, aber bisher keine Molche gesehen. Ist die Chance am Nachmittag bzw. am Abend größer?

Greez,
Marco


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bergmolche, bleiben sie?*



			
				Ghul-Ash schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> wenn dann kommt da ne Utricularia rein, was den Molchen aber auch gefallen sollte. habe gelesen, dass sie ihre Eier zwischen der Pflanze postieren... Aber irgendwie wiederspricht sich das dann ja odeR? Die Utricularia zieht doch dann evtl. die kleinen __ Molche in sich reiN?



Nee, die Molchquappen sind viel zu groß. Allerdings mögen sie eigentlich lieber Pflanzen mit weichen Blättern wie z.B. __ Laichkraut oder __ Wasserpest.

Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die meisten Amphibien - außer den sonnenhungrigen Wasserfröschen - abends aktiver. Obwohl sie bei uns witzigerweise das Kunstlicht gewinnbringend einsetzen. Man hat Stammplätze vor den Lampen, die schon eingenommen werden, bevor das Licht angeht...


----------



## Ghul-Ash (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bergmolche, bleiben sie?*

Nunja, erstmal muss das mit dem Teich alles klappen.

habe ebend wieder 2 kleine __ Molche gesehen die im Schatten, unter der Teichfolie (die ist umgeklappt, aufgrund des Umbaus) lagen! 


Daneben  gleich eine __ Libellen Larve ^^


Greez,
marco


----------



## Ghul-Ash (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bergmolche, bleiben sie?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich war ebend wieder draussen und habe beim Fischfüttern auch gleich malg eschaut ob die __ Molche wieder an ihrer Lieblingsstelle waren und habe auch gleich einen gefunden. Er sah aber ziemlich "Leblos aus" und lag in der nähe einer kleinen Schimmelschicht. Ich habe ihn vorsichtshalber mal da weg genommen und ihn in einen kleinen nassen Tümpel zwischen Steinen gelegt ...

Ich frage mich aber nun, ob die Tiere wechselwarm sind?


Außerdem würde mich mal interessiere ob ihr eure Molche oft außerhalb vom Gewässer findet oder eig. nur immer im Gewässer?


Greez,
Marco


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bergmolche, bleiben sie?*

Hi Marco,

alle Amphibien sind wechselwarm - also auch die __ Molche. Außerdem verlassen die erwachsenen Tiere das Wasser in der Regel nach der Eiablage, um an Land zu leben.


----------



## Ghul-Ash (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bergmolche, bleiben sie?*

Gut, dann weiss ich ja warum der Molch heute nicht so aktiv war 

Wann ist denn dann die Zeit vorbei wo sie im Wasser leben? Sehe ich sie dann trotzdem noch auf Pflanzen und feuchten stellen?


Greez,
Marco


----------



## Naturfreund (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bergmolche, bleiben sie?*

Hi Marco,

die vielen Teichmolche in meinem Gewässer sind sogar jetzt noch im Teich anzutreffen und ich habe sie leider noch nie außerhalb des Wassers beobachten können.Aber die Laichzeit ist bei Bergmolchen in der Regel ab Mai vorbei. Ich denke sie halten sich dann noch in der Umgebung auf.


----------



## Nebelschnecke (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bergmolche, bleiben sie?*

Meine sind seit Samstag weg.  
Habe mein Weibchen noch beim Ablaichen beobachten können - und "furth" war sie.
Schade, hab noch so viel Mückenlarven. Wie lang braucht der Laich um zu schlüpfen - und auf was muß ich achten??? Fische hab ich keine 
Schönen Abend in die Forumsrunde,
LG Ruth


----------



## Naturfreund (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bergmolche, bleiben sie?*



			
				Nebelschnecke schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lang braucht der Laich um zu schlüpfen - und auf was muß ich achten???



Hallo Ruth,

du brauchst dich eigentlich gar nicht um den Laich zu kümmern. Wenn du keine Fische hast umso besser für den Laich  . 
Je nach Wassertemperatur dauert die Entwicklung im Ei zwei bis vier Wochen. Und wenn danach die gefräßigen Larven schlüpfen, 
wirst du wahrscheinlich kaum noch Mückenlarven haben  .

.


----------



## Nebelschnecke (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bergmolche, bleiben sie?*

 Da soll noch einer sagen Mörtelkübel wären langweilig...

Hab gerade mein erstes Molchbaby entdeckt.
Dabei hatte ich gar nicht mehr mit gerechnet. Die Pflanze sie sich meine Dame zum Laichen gesucht hatte (und bei dem ich das Geschehen beobachten konnte) sah nicht sehr gesund aus.
Ich hatte sie dann kurzer Hand unter klarem Wasser abgebraust, da inzwischen mehr Algen als Blätter da waren.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die "Gutste" noch woanders gelaicht hatte  
Werde mich gleich mal mit der Digicam auf die Lauer legen...
Gruß Ruth


----------



## Teichfreund (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bergmolche, bleiben sie?*

Hi Ruth,

als du die Algen weggewaschen hast, hast du auch geschaut, ob sich Molchlarven darin versteckt haben? Da mein Teich im Moment auch reich an Algen ist, muss ich leider auch gelegentlich abfischen gehen. Hoffentlich wächst das __ Hornkraut jetzt etwas zügiger, dass sich das Algenproblem etwas entspannt. Das dumme ist nur, dass sich derzeit sehr viele Molchlarven in den Algen aufhalten und ich sie alle versuche abzusammeln. Sch... zeitaufwändig.

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Ghul-Ash (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bergmolche, bleiben sie?*

So, also leider habe ich seit meinem letzten Posting in dem Thread (18. May) keinen weiteren Molch mehr von den damals 21 Stück gesehen 

Keine Quappen, nichts


----------



## elkop (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bergmolche, bleiben sie?*

ich habe einen winzigen teich und da drin sind zwei __ molche seit dem frühjahr. ich schaue ihnen täglich zu und bemerke, dass sie in den letzten tagen am abend, vor allem wenn ich das verdunstete wasser nachfülle, kurz an land krabbeln und dann wieder ins wasser tauchen. gestern kam einer der beiden zwischen den ufersteinen hervor, schaute mich an und dann ließ er ein zartes piepsen hören, wobei er mit dem kopf gezuckt hat. ich dachte, mich tritt ein elch. danach machte er gemächlich kehrt und ging wieder baden. zuerst dachte ich an eine akustische täuschung, doch ich habe nachgegoogelt und nun weiß ich, dass die sonst stummen molche bei gefahr einen leisen piepslaut ausstoßen. man lernt wirklich viel, wenn man einen teich hat.

liebe grüße
elke


----------

